# Beginner, Just setup a 10 gallon planted tank - HELP!



## kemichu (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi! I'm new here, giving live plants another try with a new 10 gallon setup

Algae growth - i'm noticing some algae growing on the leaves of the plants closest to the light (maybe i need to cut down the hours the light is on, should i use any chemicals?)

Anacharis - growing very fast, got it at 6" after 2 weeks its about 10" or so, thinking of cutting it into 2x 5" pieces and replanting them, some leaves on the bottom are turning a little yellowish

Frill/hornwort - growing very fast, already cut a few of them and replanted, for some reason it looks like its starting to turn a little yellow at the top, closest to the light

Java Moss - had tied it to a piece of driftwood with fishing line, has now been removed since its latched on, its starting to turn brown, placed in the middle of the tank near the filter so there is plenty of water flow (going to take it out and rinse it with water tonight in case there's alot of trapped particles in it)

Moss Ball - looks the same still green

5 guppies
3 glowfish
12 or so ghost shrimp
2 moss balls
Frill Plant x2 bunches
Hornwort Plant x3 bunches
Anacharis Plant x3 bunches 
Java moss 2 handful (its attached itself to a driftwood)

Substrate - Eco Completed Planted Black Substrate
Seachem Florish Tab

Water change 25-35% weekly
Fluval c2 filter
Fluval Digital 50watt heater - 79degs

Lighting - 18W LED - 1300 Lumen - keep light on 12 hours a day
15x 10000K LEDs
3x Actinic 460nm LEDs
http://www.ebay.com/itm/18-22-LED-A...086?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ad59b84e

should i also use the Seachem Flourish Comprehensive Supplement?


----------



## thankgodforthesuffering (Aug 24, 2008)

I would guess it's your type of lighting, not the duration of your lighting. Although the intensity is probably enough to grow the plants you have, it's the actinic lighting that is probably causing the algae growth and yellowing of the leaves. Usually when you see yellowing of the plant, it's at the bottom, and it's because you don't have enough lighting strength. I don't know about the yellowing at the top, it's never happened to me, but that might be a symptom of the actinic light too.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

First off, welcome to apc. Let me first refer you to a couple of references you should read over;
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/basics/pages/index.html
http://http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/new-planted-aquariums/14684-new-tank-setup-guide-parts-1-a.html
A lot of answers will be found in those.

Regarding your tank, specifically. Regarding your lights, lose the actinics. I am not familiar with those LED's and their output, so I'lll let someone else chime in on those.
You say you're using root tabs - don't. You don't have any plants whick will benefit much from them. Hornwort develops no roots at all. Java fern and moss won't need them, nor anachris.

You would be much better served by using Flourish Excel as a carbon source, also effective against algae control. You might also want to look into water column fertilizing as opposed to the root tabs. Check out the fert forum here - there are a variety of ways to do this, choose the one you're most comfortable with.

Also remember some algae is to be expected with new tanks. In time, it should go away if you're doing it right.

HTH.


----------



## kemichu (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you all for your quick replies

I choose the LED lights due to energy savings and massive lumen output over a regular t8 (maybe i shouldve gotten a t5)
did not realize that the 3x actinic LED's would have a negative effect on the plants
it seems like all the LED lighting units on the market includes those, there's noway for me to turn it off

--

I did a lot of reading about florish excel on this forum
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/3806-flourish-excel-got-rid-all-my.html

seems like it will likely kill the Anacharis, not too sure how it would effect my moss balls seems like its 50/50 based on those posts

What do you think?

--

I'm going to guess I have 'hair' algae growing, it looks like tiny strands/fibers and is nearly impossible to scrap off, ended up breaking the leaves or just breaking the entire stem on the hornwort
The ones on the top of the driftwood actually look really nice

I'll try to trim off the leaves/branches that currently have algae growing on it
turn the light on say 6-8 hours a day vs the current 12 hours a day


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I have lost Anacharis when using Excel, so I would skip it in your case. Look for some other source of carbon. 

Ditto Bert: Actinics are not for fresh water planted tanks. Plants use some of the red wave lengths and some of the blue, but not that high a blue. I grow quite a few plants with a combination of fluorescent lights. I combine some sort of mix from these: 'Daylight', 'cool white' and 'plant and aquarium' bulbs. Overall they range from about 5,000K to 6,500K. Nothing as high as 10,000K. The tanks are also near windows, so there is some natural light, too.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

To me the best source of carbon is still from the CO2 from the cylinder. At least it works effectively. Call me Earth destroyer if you wish 

I agree with Diana that Excel may kill Anacharis and even Hornwort. Vallisneria and riccia are the other sentitive plants that can be easily killed by Excel but you don't have them in your tank.

Heard of some friends using LED lighting without any issue but they have 2 sets of the LED lighting instead of one for 15 gallon tank. May not be the same brand as yours though.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi totziens!


----------

